# All I want for Christmas



## Scott Huish (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm only asking for 1 thing this Christmas:


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that really isn't too much to ask for is it?

But it all depends...  Just how good have you been this year?

I've been on my best behaviour all year, so if I get socks again...


----------



## JazzSP8 (Dec 22, 2010)

I see that and I raise you...






http://www.firebox.com/product/2922/Replica-Batmobile?via=ser


----------



## JamesW (Dec 22, 2010)

Pagani Zonda >>>> *


----------



## RoryA (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd just like my car back from the insurance company...


----------



## SuperFerret (Dec 22, 2010)

All I want for Christmas is a new house... if my neighbours keep me up til the stupid hours with their arguments again I may end up on the naughty list having wreaked my revenge


----------



## Scott Huish (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been good! I don't want to ride the bus anymore! I want a Mustang!


----------



## shg (Dec 22, 2010)

Does Oregon still allow people to register new automobiles? I thought public transit was de rigeur, HP  ...


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 22, 2010)

JamesW said:


> Pagani Zonda >>>> *


 
I dream of owning one of those... either that or a Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## Michael M (Dec 22, 2010)

Geez, I must be gettin old....a BMW 530c would do just fine.
Or is it just that I have more class....ROFL !!!


----------



## diddi (Dec 22, 2010)

ive got an orange 350Z track, but id be pleased to recieve one of these:

http://www.netcarshow.com/lamborghini/2010-reventon_roadster/

perhaps you could all chip in?


----------



## HalfAce (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, I agree with most of these Christmas wishes, especially the Bugatti & Lambo. But I have to admit I'd likely go more with HOTPEPPER's Mustang, and... just to make sure we don't both ask for the same car, I'll settle for the Shelby GT500 version, or perhaps an FR500 Cobra Jet.


----------



## HalfAce (Dec 24, 2010)

... and just to show I'm not picky, if I can't get the car in the photo above, then I'd like this one instead... 

(Rory, just try getting _this_ dude back from your insurance company...)


----------



## Joe C (Dec 30, 2010)

I am just hoping the guy who hit my car inurance company says totaled???


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 30, 2010)

I could never afford a 911 but I'd settle for...






instead of...






[and in THAT colour...]


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 31, 2010)

I want this:






How about you just set your target on a new cart, Donkey?  Your current one is looking a little worse for wear!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 1, 2011)

JvdH said:
			
		

> How about you just set your target on a new cart, Donkey? Your current one is looking a little worse for wear!



Nice rims though I'm sure you'll agree ?


----------

